# Reel selection



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

With thanks to Tochtermans, got my St. Croix Premier back finally, and they did one bang up on the reel seat, job, looks great. Question now is what reel should I match up with her, since I will need another one.

Rod is a 5' 9", MH, line rating 12 - 25 pounds and lure range rated 3/8 - 1 1/4 ounce.


Me figure it would be a good rod for some pier and maybe jetty action, or tossing arties at the beach while waiting for something to hit one of the long rods.

Boys and their toys.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Rod type?*

Spinnng or conventional? The Penn Slammer or the ABU 6500 CS Mag would work for those line tests...

I have the St Croix Tidemaster set up with my ABU...Love it to death...

Sandcrab


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Actually, nowhere on the rod does it say (had been in attic for about umpteen years), model is 2401 MH, first eye is about a third of the way up the rod, which leads me to believe spinning.

Must say, you were the one I was hoping to respond, do you think it be okay for IRI?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Sorry;I respouned but not a bad choice of rod*

A tad short but you can use it on those Flounder and Trout on the backside of the Inlet.I use a 7' Rod rated for 1/8-1/2oz for throwing 1/4oz to 1/2oz jigs Plastics and Bucktails.Alot of Flounder are caught within 9' of the rocks.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Actually Happy, it is a rod I have had probably since before my daughters were born, and oldest is 15. Used it fresh water fishing back in the day, and as looking through attic, found her up there with a cracked reel seat. Now, with the rocks, maybe length is a factor, but she is a medium heavey, so for a shorter rod, got a bit of backbone, like I said, line rating, 12 - 25 pounds and lures 3/8 -1 1/4 ounces, which seems at least adequate for some fun fishing.

Got me some 4' 6" light and ultra light freshwater rods I stored up there too, couple of Berkleys, and a 6' (I believe Allstar). So, I guess I have a gap between 6' and 11' I must eventually fill.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*IRI Rods*

Shaggy,

I have several that I use for fishing the inlet, back bay, and the jetty. I think Happy makes a good point about rod length. It's really short for casting lures and drifting bait in the inlet where a 7-9' rod would be ideal. I use a 9' Tica spinning for fishing the jetty and a 8' Tidemaster rod for fishing the inlet. I always bring my 7' rod in case I want to cast lighter lures like Jeff uses.

I think you have an old pier/fluke rod. It might come in handy for fishing the piers but too short for the inlet, bay, jetty, and surf. Get yourself a 9' UEHA Tica spinner - that'll work for the jetty, pier, and inlet. You should be able to get one on Ebay for under $50. Match it up with a good spinner (Penn, Tica, or Nautil) and you have a good all-around setup. It works great on the piers too. Put 30 lb braid like PP or Stealth on it and you'll be able to outcast everyone around you! I can almost cast across the inlet when casting 2 oz metal for blues. 

Let me know when the next time you will be able to fish IRI and I can meet you there. I'll bring all my rods and let you check them out...

Sandcrab


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

You can tell if is spinning or conventional buy the size of the guides. If the go from pretty big to small = spinning....all guides about the same = conventional.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Shag....All of my rods on the boat are 6 1/2' and 7', even my trolling rods. My conventional rods that I use for jigging, casting, chumming, and btm fishing are all fitted with Quantum Cabo PTs, size CBC31 and my spinning rods which I'm gradually phasing out are fitted with Penn SS 4500's. I really like the Quantum conventionals although a little pricey.

Your rod would be excellent for togging along the rocks or bridge and pier fishing where you don't need that long cast.

Glad to see you used Tochtermans. Dee and Tony are great to deal with. I've been doing business with them for over 40 yrs. They do all my repair work.

Catman.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*A real good rod for the Choptank*

I like to use a 6' rod at the Tank with lure so I can work the lure tighter to the pier pilon.I catch the Stripers doing that;Trout too somtimes if they're arround.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Shaggy:
Good to see you thinking about fishing again! I know you never stopped. Good luck with the reel purchase..I would use my Penn Slammer 460 with that rod. I have two St. Croix's myself, they have served me well. 

Jeff:
When's the last time you caught a trout at the tank?


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

I personally wouldnt go with the penn slammer's on a rod like that. Try the stradic 5000, made by shi-momma-no  (wasnt a fan till i tried this reel) but i bought one for casting metal at spanish and blues. Nice smooth reel, and a nice 5.7:1 gearing. Down side this reel will set you back 125-150 depending on where you go. They also have a small, and larger version depending on what you need, but the 5000 has a different drag system.

I used mine all summer, and cant say how many times i was wadding the surf, and the reel took a dunk in a wave.. cleaned it and added a lil of the oil the provide....still like new.

Tiny


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

let the reel wars begin...


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Bob,*

You saw the reel to get the other night! The Shimano is over rated for the money IMO.  Get a Daiwa Capricorn 4000 for that rod, it's going to set you back about $130.00 but it's worth it. That reel will will sail a 2oz Stingsilver 2 country miles! .....Tightlines










Only problem I have with it is. Now I'll have to listen to Freds crap for pushing a Daiwa....LOL


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

A year ago Murphman;two years ago I seen 8lbers caught there;no lie.If I want Trout I ethier have head south like Hat says or go to the coast.Plo or DE has the Trout.As for the reels ethier Diwaia or Shamano are both good.I use alot of Shimanos;and I love em.Even the cheap @$$ Sedonas;Diwia Hard Boys seris are just as good like the Capricorn Hat mentioned or the Laguna that have.I go for the brand that has best prformence yet is cost the least.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Ill take my stradic, over that freshwater daiwa anyday   The daiwa looks pretty and I like what i read on it might be interested in it cause of the daiwa spool design. But. . .I prefer the gear ratio of the stradic, helps out alot when you are cranking your [email protected]@ off for spanish in the surf.

Don't get me wrong i love me a daiwa, thats all i have on my other rods....cept 1 penn as a backup.

Tiny


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I've seen Shamano Sedona and Sahras run anywhare from $29-$75;The Sedona will even cast a 2oz Stingsilver 125-150yds or more and will only run you about $49 at the most.Its a good brand that will take alot of abuse.I got my Diawia Laguna for about $70 and it can cast good too.I don't care much for Penn but it I'm deadsticking bait I'll give em some use.Penn is junk.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*" Penn is junk"*

Jeff,
C'mon lets have some historical info on Penn being junk. Give us some examples..how do they compare to those two Shimano reels you spoke about?


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Jeff Jeff Jeff*

I hope you wrote the Penn remark to stir some spirited discussions. I have a Penn that is older then you.....we called them the black gold series....now it is called the 7500SS. Been taking a licking and is still ticking. I love my penn stuff. Being from Philly I used to drop off a reel or need a part and get it for nothing. Those were the days.... I just bought a Penn 8500SS from my man mapcaster, for fishing the wrecks. Drags are excellent, retrieves and gear ratios are fine. The only complaint that I have heard and can identify with is that the bail has a funny way of sometimes closing when your power-cast isn't quite right......
So what's your beef?


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

On the penn if you dont like the way the bail is....put a manual bail on it.....then you dont have to worry about it, and you just set the line back on the roller after you cast.

BTW penn has a lot better rep then shimano....i just love my stradic  

Tiny


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Shimano Spheros. Game on. I just bought one for my dad. The 5000 and 6000 are a hundo but SA had 25% off Shimano reels. Nice for $75. Waterproof drag. The 3000 and 4000 retail for $80.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Well the Power Graphs and Trolling reels are ok; but I got lots of Spinfisher reels Z series and 103,104,and 105 reels that were wrecked after two trips.I put my Shimanos threw lots of punishment(droped in sand,soaked in saltwater)but I rinse them off and maybe lube them they are still as good as the day I baught them.I like to get quality equipment;but I still use a Penn Power Graph reel on ocassions and its lasted me about three years and still works.But I would rather buy a $39 Shimano Sedona rather than a similar priced Penn reel.More bang for the buck.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

BigJeff823 said:


> ...I put my Shimanos threw lots of punishment(droped in sand,soaked in saltwater)but I rinse them off and maybe lube them they are still as good as the day I baught them..


Good points. No reel dropped in saltwater will be good as new unless the reel is broken down and given a total cleaning. Only two spinning reels out there are totally waterproof - Van Staal ($600+) and the Mitchell Nautil ($130). I have the Nautil and it has proven its worth for fishing the jetties with all the salt spray. I'll probably get another one for the new 10'6 All Star I will be building this Winter.

Dropping a conventional reel in the sand spells death for those reels as sand can get in and work its way into the gear mechanism. Protect them from sand at all costs.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I know.You get just a little bit of sand in a conventional;you mite as well thow it away cause it shot.Husky the reel wars have been goin down;I see calling Penn junk went out like a fart in church.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Sandcrab......the daiwa saltiga also has a water proof drag http://www.daiwa.com/tackle/reels/spin-sw/saz/index.html

Tiny


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

I have had several Penn SS series and they are pratical and work 90 percent of the time. So I bought some Graphite series Penns and all four of them are broken in one season. I went to Okuma reels due to money restrictions and for the money they are great. Two seasons and no issues yet. The spinning reels take the most abuse since most of my customers can not use conventional reels on my boat. When guiding in the surf I use ABU conventional and Shimanno reels. The Shimanno 400S gets out there better but the ABU has a better drag system. The surf spinning reels I use are junk and I replace them every two years. Cheap is the answer here since some of my surf fishing customers I have tend to lay the rod down in the SAND!!!! too often. I have found the Okuma the best best bang for the buck. 

I am not bitter just amazed sometimes. I always start with the drill sargents thing "This is my gun...." but I loose one or two reels a season. 
It happens and I am used to it.

Capt Mike Starrett

PS Those high dollar Shimanno's are worth it.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

I recently picked up a shimano baitrunner6500 for the surf and I love it. The drag system on those things is really cool. A little heavy but hopefully I'll hook into something soon to put it to the test.  

I've been looking for something in between my fresh water and surf stuff for areas like the Narrows etc, and decided to try one of penn's new captiva5000 reels. Seems like a great reel for the price. Went ahead and picked up one online from BPS cause nobody has one in stock.
penn combo

I'll let you know what I think...get it on wed.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Money talks...*



Tinybaum said:


> Sandcrab......the daiwa saltiga also has a water proof drag http://www.daiwa.com/tackle/reels/spin-sw/saz/index.html
> 
> Tiny


Tb,

The reel has a saltwater-resistant drag and the reels go for $780-$800.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

I didnt say that it was cheap.....But I got to see a prototype of their new conventional not as nice as the line they have out now, but its going to be a ton cheaper 200-300 so they say. A buddy of mine WAS GIVEN   one to test and report back on.

Tiny


----------

